# Graphics Competition Voting



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Option 1*










*Option 2*










*Option 3*










*Option 4*










*Option 5*










*Option 6*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

1 is a little big as you can see. :dunno:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

All are good, but went with #3, the king of lazy smudges.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I went with option 1.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

went with 6


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> went with 6


I went with 6 as well, but I almost didn't choose it due to the text on the bottom right. It's either the font or the size of it which threw me off a bit, because it isn't as smooth as the rest of the sig. But I still picked this one as the best imo.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I went with 3... and im 100% certain I know who did it, which made me not want to pick it 

EDIT: I Resized Entry 2. It was twisting my Melon man!!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

5 of those are very skilled. The other one is mine lol
I voted for 1 because I liked the content the most. Even if a couple others might have more impressive graphics.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

All well done guys!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I like the concept of two. But I went with one


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> I like the concept of two. But I went with one


Yeah #2 is very poorly executed. Complete lack of skills in that one.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

So, congrats to #3, you should announce who the winner is and all that good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That's the plan. I am going to get everything finished up tomorrow after work.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Tomorrow after work? I thought you said you'd come by my place and... never mind, I'll get Xeb to do it, you do whatever you want, don't you worry about my needs anymore!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Jeez... I was going to come over and do it on your computer and then.....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/116834-graphics-competition-winner.html


----------

